# Verknüpfung erstellen



## freak4fun (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte meiner Javaanwendung einen Pfad zu einer exe-Datei übergeben und einen Ordnerpfad. Nun soll in dem Ordnerpfad eine Verknüpfung (Windows) erstellt werden. Wie mache ich das am besten?

Danke für eure Antworten!

LG
f4f


----------



## didjitalist (6. Mrz 2009)

windows links sind simple textdateien. musst dir mal das format irgendwo suchen. ist aufgebaut, wie eine ini datei.


----------



## Noctarius (6. Mrz 2009)

Das "neue" Dateiformat für Verknüpfungen unter Windows ist eine LNK (Link) Datei und ist genau wie das alte Format PIF binär.
Shortcut File Format (LNK) <- Beschreibung

Entweder selbst die Struktur zusammenbauen (so kompliziert ist diese ja nicht) oder per JNI an die Windows API gehen (mir persönlich würde ich für die zweite Version eine hauen ).

Frage ist aber brauchst du diese Verknüpfung umbedingt oder reicht nicht auch eine Batch-Datei?


----------



## freak4fun (6. Mrz 2009)

Danke euch. Schau ich mir mal an. Und ja, ich brauch ganz normale Verknüpfungen.


----------



## freak4fun (10. Mrz 2009)

Hat sowas noch keiner gemacht? Ich komme damit nicht klar ... meine Java Grundkenntnisse reichen da leider nicht.


----------



## Geeeee (11. Mrz 2009)

Es ist etwas älter, von mir selber nie genutzt, aber damit lassen sie anscheinend Links erzeugen. Kannste ja einfach aus dem Programm raus aufrufen:
Creating a Shortcut from the command line (batch file)
Btw. 4. Treffer bei Google mit "shortcut from command line"


----------



## freak4fun (11. Mrz 2009)

Hm... also nichts mit Java. Dann werd ich auf eine andere Sprache ausweichen.


----------



## Geeeee (11. Mrz 2009)

du kannst es doch einfach aus deinem programm aus aufrufen, aber wenn dein Programm nur das Verknüpfung-Erstellen machen soll, dann sollte man drüber nachdenken, was anderes zu nehmen.


----------

